# Windows sur MacBook Air M1 8go de RAM



## Combo (23 Juin 2022)

Bonjour,

Parralel fait une promo sur son logiciel de virtualisation (https://buy.parallels.com/329/purl-...89101112&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=bday22) et je me demandais si ça tournait sur Macbook Air M1 équipé de 8go de RAM.

Des retours d’expérience ?

Aussi, il faut une version ARM de Windows n’est-ce pas ?

Merci.


----------



## Locke (23 Juin 2022)

Combo a dit:


> Aussi, il faut une version ARM de Windows n’est-ce pas ?


Obligatoirement une version ARM qui sera installée automatiquement en utilisant Parallels Desktop 17. Attention, la version de Windows qui sera installée ne sera pas gratuite, il faudra acheter un n° de licence pour en faire l'activation.


----------



## Combo (23 Juin 2022)

Oui.

D'après xxxxxx on peut avoir des promos dans les 10€ pour des clés Windows 10.

C'est pas une arnaque ?


----------



## ericse (23 Juin 2022)

Combo a dit:


> Parralel fait une promo sur son logiciel de virtualisation (https://buy.parallels.com/329/purl-...89101112&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=bday22) et je me demandais si ça tournait sur Macbook Air M1 équipé de 8go de RAM.


Bonjour,
Windows 11 fonctionne très bien sur M1 avec Parallels, y compris pour des jeux prévus uniquement pour Intel.
Par contre avec 8 Go, il va falloir te contenter de 4 Go pour Windows, à voir si les programmes qui t'intéressent s'en satisfont.
De toute façon tu n'as qu'à essayer avec la version gratuite de Parallels, pas besoin de te précipiter pour l'acheter.


----------



## Locke (23 Juin 2022)

@Combo j'ai supprimé le lien de ta vidéo. On ne va pas développer, mais ici on en parle... https://forums.macg.co/threads/sites-de-reventes-de-licences.1368485/


----------



## Combo (29 Juin 2022)

Bonjour,

J’ai téléchargé Parallel et suivi la procédure d’installation de Windows 11. 

Tout fonctionne bien mais je n’ai pas eu à saisir de clé pour Windows. 

Ça vient par la suite ?


----------



## Locke (29 Juin 2022)

Combo a dit:


> Tout fonctionne bien mais je n’ai pas eu à saisir de clé pour Windows.
> 
> Ça vient par la suite ?


On peut faire une installation sans n° de licence, mais il va te falloir acheter une licence sur le site de Microsoft ou ailleurs pour activer ta version. Si tu ne le fais pas, dans un laps de temps très court ta version de Windows 11 va devenir inutilisable.


----------



## edenpulse (29 Juin 2022)

Locke a dit:


> dans un laps de temps très court ta version de Windows 11 va devenir inutilisable.



*Relativisions sur le "inutilisable" 2 minutes hein...*

Tu va avoir un bandeau en bas à droite toujours présent "Activez Windows" et ne pourra pas modifier certaines options de personnalisation.
C'est tout. Tu peux installer n'importe quel logiciel, faire les mises à jour etc...
Tout le reste est parfaitement utilisable sans limite de temps ni de fonctionnalités.

Et tu as 30 jours avant de voir le truc d'activation se manifester.


----------



## Locke (29 Juin 2022)

Des options dans le panneau Paramètres et dans le Panneau de configuration ne seront plus utilisables, en bas à droite sera affichée  une mention que la version de Windows n'est pas activée, les utilisateurs verront des notifications “Activer Windows maintenant”. Microsoft enverra régulièrement des notifications demandant aux utilisateurs d’activer le système d’exploitation. En outre, l’onglet Activation dans Paramètres inclura une notification demandant aux utilisateurs d’activer le système d’exploitation avec une clé de produit. Au bout d'un moment ça va devenir gonflant ou pas pour les utilisateurs sans n° de licence.

Petit résumé de qui va poser problème pour Windows 10/11...


> *Options de personnalisation de la page de configuration:* Le fait d'utiliser Windows 10 sans l'activer nous amène à trouver certaines options de la page de configuration inaccessibles, en particulier celles qui ont à voir avec la personnalisation du système.
> *Appliquer des thèmes personnalisés:* L'une des façons de personnaliser notre bureau consiste à utiliser des thèmes. Cependant, cela va être quelque peu limité dans ces circonstances. Nous ne pouvons pas appliquer de thèmes personnalisés.
> *Modifiez les couleurs du système:* Le simple fait de modifier les couleurs du système ne sera pas possible lorsque nous utiliserons Windows 10 sans l'activer.
> *Polices système:* Tout comme nous ne pouvons pas changer les couleurs du système, nous ne pouvons pas modifier ou installer de nouvelles polices.
> ...


----------



## edenpulse (29 Juin 2022)

*Oui, c'est ce que je disais, les options de personnalisation, c'est tout.
donc bon...... inutilisable @Locke , n'abusons pas hein  *

Pour utiliser Windows non activé depuis un moment, c'est franchement pas dérangeant à mon sens.
Jamais reçu de notifications d'activation ( a part le bandeau en bas à droite qui se fait oublier assez vite )
Tout ce qui est couleurs du thème, et les petites personnalisations, tu les fais dans les 30 jours, et après ça roule.


Mais oui, c'est une appréciation personnelle, ça dépends toujours ce que tu utilises Windows pour.


----------



## Locke (30 Juin 2022)

Mais oui, c'est vrai que Windows est très limité, d'un côté on accepte la philosophie de chez Apple en utilisant un compte pour accéder à iCloud, à App Store, etc. De l'autre, on préfère rester sur un compte local en occultant complètement un compte Microsoft... https://account.microsoft.com/account ...qui permet...



> Gérer les abonnements Microsoft. Par exemple vos abonnements Office ou OneDrive.
> La famille. Vous pouvez gérer les utilisateurs Windows 10 de la famille comme les enfants auxquels on active le contrôle parental.
> Les appareils. Votre compte Microsoft peut avoir accès à plusieurs appareils.
> Les mode de paiements et facturations liés à votre compte Microsoft.
> ...


...mais bon, pour y avoir accès il faut activer Windows.


----------



## Nolsen12345 (5 Juillet 2022)

J'ai un M1 avec 8G et ça fonctionne bien. Je joue à la série Myst et à l'excellent simulateur de vol de Micro$oft. 

Bye


----------

